# Suche Designer Namen...



## aposch (24. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Erstmal, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier jetzt in der richtigen Abteilung ist. Also wenn nicht, bitte verschieben..^^

Ich suche einen "Designer Namen". Ich hatte mir "Abdullah Designez" vorgestellt, aber da steckt mein richtiger Name drin, das möchte ich nicht. A-Designez habe ich dann gesagt, ist besser. Aber habt ihr vielleicht einen besseren?

Währe wirklich nett wenn gute Namen erwähnt werden können.

Hochachtungsvoll
Aposch


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2007)

Also wenn ich im Wort Design ein "Z" sehe, dreht sich bei mir der Magen um. Vielleicht könnte man da schon ein wenig dran drehen. ;-]

Ansonsten: Was macht deine Arbeit besonders? Was willst du aussagen? --> Wort auf Englisch übersetzen, "Design" ranhängen et voila.

... 


Philip


----------



## Jiruri (24. März 2007)

Hey Aposch! ^^

Also ein Designer Name zu finden is ziemlich schwer, ich hab auch lang gebraucht bis ich meinen "Künstlerfirmennamen" und mein Projekt benannt hab.

Im Endeffekt kommt es auch immer darauf an was du machst. Machst du fantasievolle Bilder - futuristische Bilder - abstrakte - ehr "finstere ^^ " oder was auch immer... dein Name sollte dazu passen. Ein englischer Name ist vll auch manchmal ganz gut, oder ein Pseudonym für dich. 

kurz gesagt hab ich vll ein paar tipps für dich:
> such dir ein schönes wort auf deutsch und lass es mal in alle möglichen sprachen übersetzten, vll gefällt dir das ergebnis ja ;D (übersetzung bei: http://dict.leo.org/ oder http://www.uebersetzung-kostenlos.de)
> Namensabkürzungen sind auch manchmal ganz schön. A.b.c.d. usw. ^^ du kannst dir so einen langen namen abkürzen und trotzdem hast du ein schönes Kürzel am ende
> Wenn du eine Art Logo hast könntest du dir ja dazu einen Namen einfallen lassen. gut normalerweise macht mans andersrum, aber was solls ^^

*GANZ WICHTIG: *wähle einen namen, den du auch noch in ein paar Monaten oder Jahren noch sehen kannst. dauernde Künstlernamensumstellung ist aufwendig und unnötig 

Kurz: Lass deiner Kreativität freien Lauf, meistens fallen dir erst durch deinen Alltag irgendwelche tollen Namen ein 

Abby from Illusion Works


----------



## aposch (24. März 2007)

Aha. Ich werde mal weiter überlegen. Aber danke für die Tipps..^^

Ich mache eigentlich nicht so viel. Weil ich bin noch ziemlich jung. Kenn mich halt schon einigermaßen gut aus mit Photoshop und wollte halt mal ein schönes T-Shirt bedrucken lassen. Aber auch um ein Designer Namen zu haben, wie gesagt, bisher immer Abdullah Designez ( Mir ist/war klar, dass man Design ohne -ez schreibt das war halt auch so ein Extra). Ich schaue mir Tutorials an und mache die nach. Oder verscueh auch mal selber was zu machen... Ich will nämlich Informatiker werden und alles können. 3D,HTML,Design,Programmieren. usw.

Ich fange halt früh an. Mein Vater hat ein Internetcafe, also kenn ich mich aucht so gut aus.

Also alles in einem überlege ich mal weiter. Aber natürlich würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand mal ein paar gute Namen auflisten könnte. Währe mir trotzdem hilfreich.

Ich hoffe meine Rechtschreibung ist gut. Ich versuche gut und leserlich zu schreiben.

Hier ist meine Website mit den Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, aber da sind nicht alle. Ich habe mehr.

Grüße
Aposch


----------



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

weiß zwar nicht, ob es Deinem Vorstellungen entspricht, aber es ist ja gerne dieses Pic. present gesehen. Beispiel: Abdullah Pictures.
Und Dein Slogan wäre dann entsprechend: Abdullah Pictures present 
--> (Abkürzung: Abdullah Pic. pres.).

Kannst aber auch komplett neue eigennamen kreieren. Aber ich hoffe Du bist Dir im Klaren, dass Du Dann deinen Markennamen rechtlich schützen lassen solltest, sonst wirste mal viel Ärger mit Nachahmern, ala Raubkopierer bekommen. 

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Okay, auch die Gefahr hin, hier gleich mal einen Haufen mieser Renommee- Punkte zu bekommen...

Ich bin generell ein Befürworter der Radikal- Fraktion. Oliviero Toscani ist 'ne coole Sau. Deswegen würde ich mal mit Klischees spielen. "Creative Liberation Army" oder irgendwas in der Richtung, evtl. im Stile des RAF- Logos, mit Stift oder Maus anstatt der MPi... oder total aufs Ganze gehen und gleich "Kreativjihad" oder sowas


----------



## aposch (27. März 2007)

Was haltet ihr von inifinity Designs bzw. Pictures? kommt von infinito (ital. endlos) umgeändert in infiniti..^^

Aposch


----------



## pamax (27. März 2007)

Hi

ich glaube du musst einen Namen verwenden, der nicht unter Copyright steht...

pMx


----------



## Julian Maicher (27. März 2007)

> inifinity Designs


Danke, guter Name. Den lasse ich mir gleich mal patentieren ;-)


----------



## aposch (27. März 2007)

wo kann ich denn schauen, ob der Name bereits besetzt ist Ey und den Namen habe ich mir ausgedacht, Julian. Das ist nicht fair! 

APosch


----------



## Aero89 (27. März 2007)

Beim Markenamt und Patentamt. 
Zur absoluten Sicherheit nimm einen Anwalt, der sich mit Markenrecht auskennt. Der weiß, wie man dahingehend recherchiert.

Gruß

Aero89 ;-)


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. März 2007)

> wo kann ich denn schauen, ob der Name bereits besetzt ist Ey und den Namen habe ich mir ausgedacht, Julian. Das ist nicht fair!


Keine Angst, zumindest ICH würde sowas nicht tun. Aber ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen "Ideen" in einem Forum.
Der Name "Infinity Designs" ist jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt revolutionär:  
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=infinity+designs&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## aposch (28. März 2007)

Ja. Ich lass es mir ja nicht gleich machen. Ich bin ja erst 14.^^

OK. Danke für die Hilfe..^^

Aposch


----------



## XtremeZocker (18. März 2010)

Hallo Aposch,

Laso du bist erst "14"

Ich bin 15 und wenn ich dein Bild anschau...naja.....ich kann es besser find ich(ich mach grafiken bei einem Onlinegame)...^^

Photoshop ist zum experimentieren und nicht zum anchmachen....ändere die schatten, setzet tiefen und finde deinen eigengen stil...

Wenn du 18 bist, It studiert und auch alles kannst, dann aknnst du dir überlegen selbsständig zu werden!

Aber erst dann brauchst du einen "Desinernamen" und musst das patentieren lassen...


----------



## aposch (18. März 2010)

Wow, dieser Thread ist jetzt schon 3 Jahre her^^ Inzwischen hat sich das alles gelegt und ich bin nicht mehr so ein "Freak" der jeden Tag mit Photoshop rummacht wie früher. Deswegen brauche ich auch keinen namen mehr^^..Trotzdem Dank ich dir..


Aposch


----------

